# How to age wood ? And what is the best wood?



## aussiejim (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi there,
Im new on this. Really need the help of some experts. I am trying to create a few things.. I need to find out how to age a small (20cm x 20cm) piece of wood. Also the darker the better. I need to age it to look 100's of years old and are also wondering what would be the best type of wood for this? 
It needs to have lots of character and imperfections. I will replicate the process once known

Preferably it would need to be a hard wood also.

Any ideas? Thanks a mil


----------



## Primitiques (Jan 17, 2009)

use milk-paint and briwax


----------



## cedarforests (Feb 19, 2009)

seems i saw an article(fww) that described burning the wood or scorching it followed by a wire brush scrubing?This i belive was in imitation of a japanese method that buried the wood in burlap bags obviously there was a bit more detail in the article.maybe someone could expand ..


----------



## aussiejim (Mar 10, 2009)

I dont know how to add pictures in (sorry), but I want the wood to look ancient and enchanted, with the wood grain texture and knots etc.. Also want it to be dark, and hard wood…

Bit of a tricky one, im then going to try and inlay it into leather!

p.s thanks for your responses so far


----------



## woodsawdustmaker (Jun 23, 2008)

One method is to pour a mixture of strong tea on the wood and rub it in with steel wool.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I have done the same as "woodsawdustmaker" but have used coffee, (normaly on purpose). : )


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Jim:

I use a solution of Potassium Dichromate to age wood. It works particularly on some of our local species of wood including white oak, box elder and pine. I live in Kentucky, USA. It doesn't just dye the wood, it reacts with the natural chemicals in wood to simulate aging.

This stuff is toxic and regulated here in the States. I don't know if it is available in Oz.

Here is my State-side source:

Garrett Wade


----------



## aussiejim (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys,
THanks so much for all the great posts! I will be referring back to this post again for a while! I really appreciate your help! Need to start experimenting again! 
Cheers lads
Jim


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I got my Potassium Dichromate from a guy on ebay for about $10 a pound. It will last a looong time.

It doesn't work real great on light woods like maple. It turns in into a grayish, greenish, real bad looking color.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Sandblasting can produce some interesting aged character to the grain. Layers of aniline dye will help with the color.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Have you thought about going to a salvage yard and just buying an old piece of douglas fir or railroad tie or something?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I've used this product http://www.valhalco.com/


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

That's an interesting product Debbie. I was going to state. Get some very Knotty wood like a piece of branch pine where the knots are about a few inches apart and come in from all angles. If you are trying in inlay it in leather. I assume that it's not a table top size piece.

Then do your treatment with wire brush and some strong tea or coffee. I think that Potassium Dichromate works on tannic acid and the tea provides that.


----------



## dogbart (Mar 24, 2009)

The easiest solution is to go to a junk antique shop and look for old table leaves or other pieces you can salvage. Auctions and used furniture stores are also options. I restore and refinish furniture as a profession so when doing repiar work I use old wood and I have a goodly supply that I keep adding to. Old dressers that are broken can be purchased cheaply and the tops and sides are usually good enough for salvage, table tops with missing bases are usually inexpensive. check to make sure the peices you wish to salvage are fairly flat. 
If you want solid harwood make sure the peices are not veneered.


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

backing soda mixed with water will turn some boards darker. Take a 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## aussiejim (Mar 10, 2009)

Everyone, thank you soo much! Now all I need to do is get some materials and start experimenting! The pieces of wood that i need to age are only going to be small but yeah I gotta get it right!! I cant seem to find a supplier of Potassium Dichromate here in Australia.. does it have any other names? 
Wish you all lived over here in sydney! haha


----------



## iqbal19 (Jan 18, 2015)

Try using Eco-Safe wood Treatment available from Amazon. Made by Tall Earth, this stain instantly ages all types of wood and works faster on high tannin content woods like cedar, oak etc and a little slower on fir spruce etc. I used it two years ago on my garden beds made from Fir. Fir is a very light colored wood, however, in about ten days it turned into an olive brown aged look that matches the old deck and fencing in our back yard. The treatment is voc free and also protects from moss fungus and rot. Although Fir is a soft wood and not recommended for outdoor weather exposed projects, the beds have stood up beautifully and look new!
Also, I would recommend mixing in the Eco safe wood guard, which protects the wood from wood boring pests and fungus for the life of the wood.
Hope this info is useful.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

If you have the time, take your wood pieces to a horse, cattle or sheep ranch and bury them in the dung for a week to 12 days. You will be amazed at what nitrogen can do to wood. If you want it to really breakdown as to look 200 years old, try chicken manure.


----------

